# AGP aperture size



## thehellseeker (Apr 24, 2006)

All right, this isn't really "support" related, it's like something I wanna know...
I have a Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo T computer, no upgraded hardware, and I wanna give my graphicscard a little more ram... I read somewhere that you can change the agp aperture size and use some of your normal ram for it. I should acces my bios, go to advanced settings, and find a tap called agp aperture size or something like that, but I can't... I have tried several forums, but no one can help me... My Bios setp program is called Phoenix Biox setup utility, - something... I just can't find that AGP aperture size thing... 
Thanks :1angel:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be under Advanced > Video Configuration












> http://www.computerhope.com/help/phoenix.htm
> The AGP aperture size is an available option configurable commonly through the computerBIOS that is commonly set to a default of 64MB. AGP aperture size defines how much system memory the AGP controller is allowed to use for texture maps. While it may be possible to increase the overall performance or prevent problems with some video cards we recommend you leave the AGP aperture size at 64MB unless instructed otherwise by your video card manufacturer.





> http://www.tweak3d.net/articles/aperture-size/
> Some people think that the more RAM you share with the graphics card, the larger the performance boost. In some cases, this might be true. In others, it might result in a performance drop....
> 
> As a new rule of thumb, never set the AGP Aperture Size (AAS) below 16 MB, as performance and stability will be compromised. Another rule of thumb is that you should always set AAS to either be less than or equal to your total system memory, as you cannot use memory you do not have in the first place.
> ...


----------



## thehellseeker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm sorry, I wasn't able to find it. I don't think that is the same version as mine


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download *Everest* and go to Motherboard > Motherboard for the motherboard ID/name and then go to Motherboard > BIOS for the BIOS type. Post back with this information.


----------



## jamezdel101 (May 11, 2006)

hello,

i seem to be having the same problem aswell. and i believe i have the same bios manufacturer.


Motherboard ID	02/02/2004-nForce2-IGP-6A61BF0BC-00

Motherboard Name	FIC K7M-NF18G (AU31)

Award BIOS Type Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG


that's what everest says for me

any help would be great, thanks


----------



## callumb (May 15, 2006)

*Solution*

Hi, I had similar problems, after some "research" I found that some versions of the Award BIOS have hidden features, such as the AGP aperture size, and AGP fast write. To enable, press CTRL-F1 at the main BIOS screen. The screen will flicker for a second and then some more BIOS features will become visible. There was no mention of this in the manual or on the web page. I hope this helps!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks callumb :sayyes:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe most Giga-Byte boards have that Ctrl-1 feature for more toys. Most are more advanced adjustment tools that let you squeeze more from your machine.


----------



## jamezdel101 (May 11, 2006)

so what is the command exactly? ctrl + f1? or what. i tried multiple variants of that. didnt work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://stoilis.blogspot.com/2005/11/award-bios-hidden-menus.html


> Just enter the BIOS and press Ctrl+F1. Watch the screen as it refreshes, revealing new and unseen menu entries.


----------

